# I know it is right in front of me but how do I buy PayPal?



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

How do I buy?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Step 1 - Setup an account

Step 2 - Link bank accounts / credit cards to account

Step 3 - Verify the account

Step 4 - Send cash to seller or ask them to provide a Paypal Invoice

Signing up is easy, just follow the links on www.Paypal.com

For any other questions, check out the FAQ page

https://www.paypal.com/au/webapps/helpcenter/home/


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm kinda computer illiterate too lol, I just use my brother or sisters paypal account and give them cash.


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

I already have a pay pal acc. so let say I am looking on For sale by individuals forum and I see a Slingshot I want to buy how do I Buy?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Send the person a private message and say you want it. (Click on their name to bring up their profile, than click send message)

Then you and the seller work out all the details, how much for postage, where to post it to etc...


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a note I send shooters less my contact info. -- Tex

I don't do PayPal Invoices as they mess up my accounting software. You may order through PayPal by logging in to your Pay Pal account and clicking on send money and follow instructions and type in my email address. Type your order in the comments box for your and my records, also type in your address, if you are ordering from a cell phone.


----------

